# Indoors or Outdoors?



## Benja (Jan 26, 2012)

Ideally, both in moderation, but If I were to be stuck in one for the rest of my life, I would choose to be out-of-doors.

Outdoors, ISFP.


----------



## Emily Riddle (Jan 23, 2012)

I prefer indoors. 
Never liked the crowd and I can't deal with slow-moving people. But if I were outside, I want to be in a place where there are many trees and mountains. I like nature!


----------



## Yomotsu Risouka (May 11, 2012)

I prefer the outdoors at night... but it's always bright, hot, and noisy out there during the day, so I stay in most of the time.


----------



## Saira (Feb 2, 2012)

ENTP. Outdoors, but only if the place has a great view. I makes me feel like I own the territory. Indoors with great view is okay, too.


----------



## Enkidu (Apr 19, 2010)

I feel the most comfortable in the outdoors. Restlessness takes over if I stay in too long. This is especially true if there are no windows in the room/building I am spending my day in. (INFJ)


----------



## cades (Apr 25, 2012)

no doors~INTP

if you insist a real answer than indoors, but no doors is still the best answer.


----------



## Mulberries (Feb 17, 2011)

Indoors. There are too many people outdoors where I live. I'd say outdoors in more secluded places.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

Outdoor INTP reporting for duty.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## OrdinarinessIsAFWTD (Jun 28, 2011)

Ambi-doored ENTP

Okay, flipped a coin, out won.


----------



## Pralix (May 22, 2012)

Indoors. ISTJ. Though I do like the occasional stroll in the park as long as it isn't too hot/cold/crowded/buggy.


----------



## SophiaScorpia (Apr 15, 2012)

Indoors, INTJ.


----------



## blackpeppergeneral (Nov 7, 2011)

Outdoors. ENTP


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

Indoors, where I can read, go online, play video games, watch tv etc~ I'm also INFP *nodnod*


----------



## Holgrave (Oct 11, 2011)

Indoors ISTJ. I get cold easily and I get warm easily. A/C and heating are probably the best inventions ever.


----------



## woodpeace (Jul 20, 2011)

Indoors, INFP. Though I like being outdoors sometimes.


----------



## VertigoH (Mar 21, 2012)

(INFP) ~ Most of the time I'm indoors, although I do enjoy the outdoors a lot, and love nature. Just don't have a lot of opportunities to spend a lot of time outdoors other than on my back porch.


----------



## laikta (May 3, 2012)

Depending on my mood and the weather - ESTP.


----------



## Linnifae (Nov 13, 2009)

I'm in Michigan and hate the cold so I voted indoors. I may have voted outdoors we had temperate climate all year round. I do like nature, just not when it's below 65 F. (I am most comfortable around 75-85 F)


----------



## Siren (Jun 25, 2011)

INTJ - indoors

I really love being outdoors but only when I can control the situation. So I'd rather be indoors.


----------



## Pointless Activist (May 22, 2012)

INFP. Outdoors. I love being outside. But, I have rare chances for that nowadays. Usually spend my time indoors.


----------



## ashley286 (Jan 9, 2012)

outdoors, estp


----------



## Faygo (May 28, 2012)

ISFP; Being alone outdoors late at night is amazing. -droolydrool.-


----------



## Baldur (Jun 30, 2011)

Outdoors ENFJ depending on weather.


----------



## PossibleSarcasm (May 29, 2012)

INFJ, love the outdoors. So long as i'm not getting over bitten, anyone been to a bad camping spot before. I'm more indoors now than I used to be, mainly do to necessity though.


----------



## Annietopia (Aug 16, 2011)

Outdoors ENFP


----------



## Varkman (Jun 29, 2012)

Outdoors? Nah, I hear there's a bright thing in the sky that will burn your skin if you stand in it too long.


----------



## Eleven (Oct 1, 2011)

Outdoors, INFJ

I was going to say indoors, but then I really thought about it, and realized that the question wasn't "Where do you feel _most comfortable," _but "Where do you feel _at home." _I am often more comfortable inside, but it's when I'm outside that I feel at home.



Varkman said:


> Outdoors? Nah, I hear there's a bright thing in the sky that will burn your skin if you stand in it too long.


Too true. I just stay in the shade and hiss whenever the evil rays touch me.


----------



## Constant Change (Nov 23, 2011)

It depends on the weather outside. If it is nice, I prefer being outside. However, I spend most of the time inside, in front of my computer (even if the weather isn't too bad) and this is where I feel "at home".


----------



## penguin.ink (Apr 9, 2015)

INDOORS!! Way less spiders... mosquitos... bears...

Even though I'm an ENFP & they "JUST LOVE THE OUTDOORS" I like to look at nature through the window thank you very much!


----------



## JackA (Oct 6, 2015)

Depends on the weather, but mostly outdoors when I have spare time. But sometimes I feel like I need some cozy home days


----------



## Mirkwood (Jul 16, 2014)

I think it kinda occilates.. atleast with me.. you know, when you been out for a long time you really miss your bed or something, when you going kuk kuk from being inside you may want to go outside (or maybe scared of going outside ^^).

They say nature is peaceful, tranquil, etc, but really often nature/outdoors is cold, harsh, etc also or at the same time (given your mood).. If you been living inside for a long time, and go to sleep in a tent then everything is loud!.
If your alone, then nature may not take your mind off that your alone.

I want to be more outdoorsy, have bought lots of gear, planned backpacking trips, etc, but i am mostly indoors i think, if i look at myself realistic, and my history. 
Infj.


----------



## Hyperfocal (Oct 6, 2015)

INTJ, outdoors in severe or clear weather. Drizzle, not quite.


----------



## pertracto (Sep 4, 2015)

Indoors, ISTJ


----------



## peter pettishrooms (Apr 20, 2015)




----------

